# Help bug massif ipad 1



## badalub (2 Février 2013)

Bonsoir, 

depuis deux jours sans raison mon ipad 1 bug de maniére inquiétante. 
Il etait sur 5.1.1, sous cydia avec que des appli officielles et payer dont une appli cydia qui marche mal auxo et une autre pour le multitâche. (tout deux acheté).
Là quand je le démarre, il me met les icones en plus petit que la normale et 4 en largeur, 3 en hauteur et 4 seulement dans le doc. Plus grave je ne peux pas ouvrir réglages ca fait un ecran noir... Et cydia s'ouvre difficilement avec pleins de bug d'affichage (avec un enchaînement d'icone bizarre au démarrage et l'onglet paquet est inaccessible. Quand je vais dans chercher pour désinstaller les tweak, je peux les trouver mais le bouton modifier n'est pas accessible...
Je souhaiterais retirer les tweak voire cydia mais comment ? 
Et surtout tenter quelque chose avant de me résoudre à restaurer en perdant bcp de chose...

MERCI d'avance pour vos conseils

PS : j'ai tester des redemarrages mais rien via itune encore...


----------

